# Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG



## PecKerW0OD (Oct 8, 2013)

Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG:

Does anyone have any first hand expeicnxe with this peptide for actually injuries?

This seems like a peptide that would really help heal say a torn muscle or even an open wond injury? Any body with any info.


----------



## asp28 (Oct 8, 2013)

Ehh, you'd be better off running gh. I've know of a few people to use tb400 and they weren't impressed.


----------



## PecKerW0OD (Oct 8, 2013)

i am on 3.33 iu a day of GH of kefeis i made another thread similar to this topic a min ago.


----------



## asp28 (Oct 8, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> i am on 3.33 iu a day of GH of kefeis i made another thread similar to this topic a min ago.



Ok then maybe up your does a bit and save your money and stay away from the tb400.


----------



## PecKerW0OD (Oct 8, 2013)

why what bad thing have u heard about TB400 or 500 or what ever i havnt done much research but if u could keep it short adnd sweet and give me the break down of it all


----------



## asp28 (Oct 8, 2013)

After they stooped taking it the pain was back as it was before.


----------



## turbobusa (Oct 8, 2013)

Had one gym buddy use it for a while . 15 yr elbow pain gone. still good 6 months later. I'm iterested as i have many cumlative joint pains from 
35 yrs in the gym and a life time of heavy labor. gh does seem to help healing in my case . .. If I give it a go i'll report back. T


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 8, 2013)

I for one think it's incredible compound. I have run Tb500 on several occasions and have had great luck. Once for my shoulders, once for my elbow, and most recently to aid a broken knee.  Have also given it to my brother aid in several shoulder dislocations.  he had been dealing with chronic pain and weakness in his shoulder for 3 years.  after 6 weeks of being on Tb 500, his pain was 90 percent gone and could finally lift with that shoulder again.  The magic seems to happen around  two weeks and 10-12mg in.  I'd like to do a maintenance dose of 2mg  per month for 3 months.  I have not had any recurring pain and my orthopedic surgeon told me he has never seen a broken knee heal as fast as mine. You must also have to keep in mind, in order to eliminate the pain or injury you have to stop doing what caused it in the first place.

 Ouch!!!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Oct 8, 2013)

I dealt with bilateral quad tendonitis/osis for YEARS and finally one 10 month stretch resistant to drugs, therapy, etc.  I'm off it now for a little while now, squatting heavy, deading heavy, no worries.  I'm still sometimes in my legs/thighs/glutes like any athlete unless I do maintenance, but TB500 was integral to my healing.  Yes, healing.  My log's in the peptides area here at anasci.


----------



## asp28 (Oct 8, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> I for one think it's incredible compound. I have run Tb500 on several occasions and have had great luck. Once for my shoulders, once for my elbow, and most recently to aid a broken knee.  Have also given it to my brother aid in several shoulder dislocations.  he had been dealing with chronic pain and weakness in his shoulder for 3 years.  after 6 weeks of being on Tb 500, his pain was 90 percent gone and could finally lift with that shoulder again.  The magic seems to happen around  two weeks and 10-12mg in.  I'd like to do a maintenance dose of 2mg  per month for 3 months.  I have not had any recurring pain and my orthopedic surgeon told me he has never seen a broken knee heal as fast as mine. You must also have to keep in mind, in order to eliminate the pain or injury you have to stop doing what caused it in the first place.
> 
> View attachment 8388 Ouch!!!



You broke your knee? How the hell did you do that? The guys I know who tried were most likely beyond repair. Years of heavy ass squats and deads.


----------



## Magnus82 (Oct 8, 2013)

asp28 said:


> You broke your knee? How the hell did you dI that? The guys I know who tried were most likely beyond repair. Years of heavy ass squats and deads.



Nope, 16' drop onto frozen ground, directly on my right knee.  I wouldn't recommend that to anyone!


----------



## Chemonz (Nov 17, 2013)

I've been suggested tb500 for my knee injury. But also s4 (sarm), is something to look into.


----------



## pscarb (Dec 9, 2013)

PecKerW0OD said:


> Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2MG:
> 
> Does anyone have any first hand expeicnxe with this peptide for actually injuries?
> 
> This seems like a peptide that would really help heal say a torn muscle or even an open wond injury? Any body with any info.


i have used it with good success on a shoulder injury and a recent quad strain, i prefer to use a short high dose protocol though i find this more effective than a lower longer time cycle.

the protocol i used for my shoulder injury was 
Day 1 - 4mg
Day 2 - 6mg
Day 3 - 8mg

TB4 will not on its own heal an injury the main effect it will give is to lower inflammation so healing can be more effective this is what it gave me for this shoulder injury and my recent Quad strain (used 15mg over 3 days)


----------



## missonBIG (Jan 28, 2014)

will tb500 help with a torn meniscus and also NO cartilage in lower back area? my rat played a lot of basketball and did heavy running and jumping. Doctors say its close to arthritis(the back has no cartilage left)
any help?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2014)

missonBIG said:


> will tb500 help with a torn meniscus and also NO cartilage in lower back area? my rat played a lot of basketball and did heavy running and jumping. Doctors say its close to arthritis(the back has no cartilage left)
> any help?



No it won't on such extensive damage.  Are u getting  maniscus repaired surgically by chance so when u age u can still walk?

Age ,height and weight bro? Thks


----------



## turbobusa (Jan 29, 2014)

I had a meniscus repaired years ago . Healed up just fine.
I am still intersted in TB500 for smoothing the joints up. 
Damn Magnus!  That sounds incredibly painful! Hope ya healed really good.
Thanks, T,,.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 29, 2014)

Like Magnus, I'm a big believer in this compound.  I think using it for maintenance goes a long way.  I'm not immune to wear and tear of course, but the intense inflammatory response can be curtailed some in my experience with it.


----------

